# Airmen?



## yooper (Aug 31, 2006)

The other day I came in to a number of bikes including a repainted ladies Airmen. I have never heard of it, but it is in great shape. I am contemplating repainting it (but whoever did it did a good job on the frame and fork...just wish he didn't paint the rims!!!) need to get a chain and a clamp for the coaster brake/chainstay. I have tried to find more info on it, but have drawn a blank. Have any if you had any experience with an Airmen? The front fender has what looks like the bottom of a bullet light. It actually looks identical to the one in the pic at the top of this website.

On a side note...I finally remembered my password so it is good to be back.

Thanks in advance!
Yoop


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2006)

HI, the Airman was the name used by Spiegel, which was a catalog store. all of them were made by someone else. usually Monark or Shelby to my knowledge. the light you describe is called a Delta PT Torpedo. luckily they are pretty common and you should be able to get one in good shape for under $100.00. sometimes junkers go for around $10-$20 and you can combine parts with what you have. there are some variations in these lights since they were used for years and years. if you can put up some photos we can see better what it is and give you an idea of the year, etc.
welcome back



Scott


----------



## yooper (Sep 1, 2006)

Scott,

I should be able to get a couple of pics of it this afternoon sometime. Thanks for the help!

Yoop (Chris)


----------



## yooper (Sep 4, 2006)

Let's see if this will work...

The paint job could definitely be better. I guess it will be a project for me unless I unload it. I have the Troxel seat but am in the process of recovering it.

Darn it. I'll try again.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 4, 2006)

pics didn't work


----------



## yooper (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 4, 2006)

ok, seen the photos and I would say that it looks like a later '50s Monark. some things have been changed but it is mostly correct. that is definitely a pt Torpedo Delta light. find one from the '50s and you're in. they show up on ebay all the time. the sprocket doesn't look right. Huffy bought Monark and your bike is in those years and could have old monark type stuff or Huffy stuff depending on the exact year. the sprocket you have is neither and most likely wrong. it looks like a great start. good luck with it.
Scott


----------

